
Apple/Google Contact Tracing Crypto Spec [pdf] - frutiger
https://covid19-static.cdn-apple.com/applications/covid19/current/static/contact-tracing/pdf/ContactTracing-CryptographySpecification.pdf
======
frutiger
Anyone from Google/Apple reading this? Looks like there is a typo in the
definition of the Rolling Proximity Identifier (RPI). I think it should say
'dtk_i', referring to the Daily Tracing Key instead of 'dkt_i' which is
otherwise not defined.

Side note: the typography for the definitions are a bit strange: mixes of
serif and sans serif fonts, arbitrary vertical spacing (not just kerning
issues), odd horizontal bullet line alignments, and probably more.

